# After market table saw fence...Ridgid 3650



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I am ready to replace the stock fence on my Ridgid TS3650 and there is a used Xacta fence and rail for $225.00 available. It's a bit worn but it looks like it wouldn't take a whole lot to make it useful again. I would like to get at least a 36" rip capability out of the new fence 50" would also suit me just fine. Before I spend the $225.00 I am going to take a bit of time and look around at new fences and see how much a new fence and rail would cost me.

Suggestions (links) of who has what, the cost, installation tips and your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, I am looking for a price compatible new fence…I can spend a bit more…I am searching for one now.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, $425.00 is making the used one look pretty good.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I also saw that fence but I would still need the rail. I wonder if a piece of square tubing might work…hmm..it probably would. I could fabricate the brackets but that makes $225.00 with rails (used) sound pretty good.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Don't forget to check out Incra.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hi Al, nice to see/hear from you. Thanks for the information I will take a look at both of those right now.

Thanks Howie, I will have a look.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Does the Biesemeyer fence ride on a front rail only? If so what other brands use the one front rail setup?


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I am working on an outfeed table setup and figured it will be a good idea to replace the fence at the same time. A front rail only fence would make that a lot easier. I do like the look of that Vega fence.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a Grizzly 1023SL which came with a Shop Fox fence. It's a Biesemeyer clone that has a good reputation. Mine works very nicely. It's available on the aftermarket and is about $100-$120 less than the Biesemeyer.

You mentioned needing 36" of rip capability. With just a little extra fabrication (in wood), I remounted the fence rails on my saw to get 36" of capacity. here's a link to the thread with my photos:

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/921


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

That's a nice looking saw bunkie…I have also been looking at that Shop Fox fence.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

I recently installed a Delta T2 fence on my Ridgid saw and I am really happy with it. Ran about $156. I think the rails could be shifted to get a 36 inch cut. They make a 50 inch version I think.

It is a very solid fence and dead on, so is a very good upgrade for me from the stock fence that came on my saw.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The Exacta is a nice fence, but there's no way I'd give $225 for a used one.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, and it is beat up a bit as well. The plastic on the blade side has been replaced with melamine that looks like it needs to be replaced. I am going to go look at it today and I am thinking $125.00-$150.00 at the most. The guy has the 52" rails that go along with it but I still think $125.00 is about what it's worth from the photos I have seen on CL.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

The fence is well used but it was in a lot better shape then it looked like in the Craigslist photos. The tape is worn and needs replaced and it needs a new wooden or plastic fence side. Other then that the fence and rails are in very good condition.










It is a 42" fence with a 7' rail and it came off of a Jet table saw. I was able to make a deal with the guy and drove away with it for $147.00.


----------



## Radu (Jan 25, 2010)

Good score Abbott. What are you doing with the old one?


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I haven't put any thought into what I will do with the old fence and rails.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice….sounds like a fair deal for both of you. FWIW, I've been really happy with my Exacta II fence….I like it as well as my Biese commercial fence. The faces on the Exacta II are easily removable, thus easily replaceable…not sure if it works the same way on the earlier Exacta models.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey bud,

Looks like you made out like a bandit on the fence…...

A little clean-up and a new tape, and you're good to go… Looks a lot like my Biesemeyer…..Enjoy.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hiya Rick, yeah the guy I bought it from said that he has a new saw with a Biesemeyer on it and that he thinks this fence is built a bit better. ~shrug~ I know that it will be quite the upgrade over my stock Ridgid fence and I am really looking forward to getting it installed.

I found the replacement sub-fence for it online today and they want $93.00 for it!!! Hell, I think I will just make one out of a piece of finished hardwood or I may just glue a piece of Formica to whatever I have laying around in the shop. I have already ordered a new tape for it and it will be here in a few days. I think it was a good deal at $147.00.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Yea…..I think it was an excellent deal…..It's amazing how much those fences cost, but you can't operate the saw without them….lol…. A good fence is a"must have" to get true, accurate cuts…My Biesemeyer is dead-on accurate, and yours will be too when you get it properly alined. It always amazed me that they can build a good saw, and put a crappy fence on them, just like Craftsman used to do. Never made any sence…..


----------

